# Paralyzed vocal chord



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

Well I just got back from the ENT. I am 4 weeks post thyroidectomy. He looked at my voice box and said that my right vocal chord is paralyzed. He said there is still a chance that it could come back, and that if it does it would typically be within 3-4 months. If it doesn't, there is a procedure he can do which moves the vocal chord and improves volume. I have to get an appointment now for a modified barium swallow to see if I am aspirating enough to put me at risk of pneumonia or other complications due to choking. Sigh. It is a huge comfort to me to know that God is not limited by our limitations.


----------



## lavender (Jul 13, 2010)

Glad to hear you saw the doc and that there is still a chance for healing. Good to know there is a procedure if all else fails, but hopefully, you won't need it. Keeping you in my prayers. My parathyroid were damaged in my surgery, but have been gradually coming back. Hopefully, your voice will too!

Does the vocal chord damage cause choking/aspiration?


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

> It is a huge comfort to me to know that God is not limited by our limitations.


No, He is not! I pray for your voice to come back on it's own...and quickly.

I'm sorry that this has happened, but our God is bigger than that. Stay strong!


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

lavender said:


> Glad to hear you saw the doc and that there is still a chance for healing. Good to know there is a procedure if all else fails, but hopefully, you won't need it. Keeping you in my prayers. My parathyroid were damaged in my surgery, but have been gradually coming back. Hopefully, your voice will too!
> 
> Does the vocal chord damage cause choking/aspiration?


Well.... I'm not 100% sure! That was my impression, but again, I get so frazzled at these appointments with so much info thrown at me at once that I forget to ask many questions. I'll have to look into that. Perhaps someone else here will know the answer.


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

McKenna said:


> No, He is not! I pray for your voice to come back on it's own...and quickly.
> 
> I'm sorry that this has happened, but our God is bigger than that. Stay strong!


Thank you!


----------



## desrtbloom (May 23, 2010)

Jaimee - you sound like me! I had issues with my vocal chords as I mentioned earlier to you and it has taken awhile, but my voice has improved. I saw a specialist about four weeks post TT too as my voice was really weak. I also was having gagging issues and felt like I was just choking all the time, so I had to have an upper GI and another test to make sure I was swallowing properly and there wasn't anything else going on.

My hint to you re the swallowing and the vocal chords - massage your neck muscles really good several times a day. Massage up and down and side to side. You are breaking up the scar tissue that builds up quit rapidly. I have been doing that since a month after my surgery and noticed within a couple weeks a difference. I still do it because the specialist surgeon I sought a second opinion from told me to just keep massaging those muscles for months because it takes two years for everything to heal probably in your neck.

Good luck hun! :hugs:


----------

